# Got another beretta 92 today - yes, I have a problem :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I was at the guns how today, and I picked up another new 92FS today for $499. My other 92FS is a USA made model (as are my two M9A1s). This one is Italian made, like my 92A1 and 90-Two..

So yes, I do have a problem.... But, I am done collecting 92 variants now, unless I see something like a compact model or something...










My wheel-o-berettas...


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

At about $17 per box you could have bought about 300 rounds for each of your other five Berettas. Just sayin'... :mrgreen:

Nice collection though. I would be happy to even have ONE Beretta myself!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

clockworkjon said:


> At about $17 per box you could have bought about 300 rounds for each of your other five Berettas. Just sayin'... :mrgreen:
> 
> Nice collection though. I would be happy to even have ONE Beretta myself!


Oh, I keep extra ammo, and I go shoot on avg 2x a month. I put 2000 rounds thru my carry 92FS in the first 3 months I owned it. So, i shoot a lot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is the one I got today...

I already changed out the grips, the hammer and added a "D" spring to lighten the trigger. Also put hex screws in place of the flathead screws.

And, the italian ones come with a roll pin (under the grips) - I changed it with the USA type pin that is easy to push out (I keep lots of extra parts)


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW!! Nice collection of 92s you have there Shipwreck!!:smt071

MO:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MoMan said:


> WOW!! Nice collection of 92s you have there Shipwreck!!:smt071
> 
> MO:smt1099


Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I'm pretty happy with how these pics came out


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

What, no M9??? How about the INOX silver finish for the next one?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

clockworkjon said:


> What, no M9??? How about the INOX silver finish for the next one?


No Inox because I only like Berettas in Black.

Usually, I prefer stainless or silver colored guns. And in polymer guns, I like the two tone look.

But for some reason - when it comes to Berettas, I ONLY like all black. I has an Inox 92Fs in the 90's, and an Inox Vertec in 2003. But, I have no plans to get an Inox model again...

As for the M9 - I have been tempted a few times. I like the straight dustcover. But, I do have small hands, and the radiused backstrap DOES make a difference to me - it brings my hand a little closer to the trigger. The M9 doesn't have that.

I also only like 3 dot sights - the M9 comes with a 2 dot setup.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice collection Shipwreck. I'd like to get another one again some day.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTE=Shipwreck
So yes, I do have a problem...

Hey, why ask why? Long as you are enjoying your hobby and not stealing the kid's lunch money for ammo, more power to you. The 92 IMO is the Ferrari of handguns and the fact that it is a great shooter and that it is a "classic" makes it very attractive. I am happy with the one I got!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

So, what holster do you prefer for the M9A1?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Couch Potato said:


> So, what holster do you prefer for the M9A1?


I use a comptac pro undercover for both my 92FS and my M9A1. It's actually a Vertec holster, but it works just fine...


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pictures. :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

great collection man. I used a Beretta for a while in the Navy and I just bought my first handgun and its a Vertec.... I wanted a 92 but it was hard to find so I bought a 96. I cant wait to take it to the range.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's been some time and I'm glad your gun cancer has gotten to stag 4. Did the Walthers and the 5 and 7 go bye bye or are they still there. I lost your address so if you could send it to me I can start my burgerly plans right now that would be a help. I've decided to start my new collection the old fashion way.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Educate me on Barettas. I feel another addiction coming on. My current focus is in completing my revolver collection but I am always open to something new and exciting.
What distinguishes a Baretta from say a Glock or a Heckler and Koch?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

zebramochaman said:


> Educate me on Barettas. I feel another addiction coming on. My current focus is in completing my revolver collection but I am always open to something new and exciting.
> What distinguishes a Baretta from say a Glock or a Heckler and Koch?


Well, a Glock is a striker fired gun. There is no hammer. And, every shot is light.

HK and Beretta guns have hammers - and they are DA/SA. I like that - because for concealed carry, I like the slightly heavier 1st shot to keep me from doing anything by accident (being startled).

I also like the simplicity of the Beretta frame. You can watch some videos online to show you how, and then ya can strip the entire frame super easilly.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Shipwreck

That's a great collection of Beretta's - you ought to add a Beretta PX4 Storm.

I love mine and since you're obviously addicted to Beretta's - why not one or two more :anim_lol:

Good shootin' to ya.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> +1 Shipwreck
> 
> That's a great collection of Beretta's - you ought to add a Beretta PX4 Storm.
> 
> ...


I actually owned a PX4 in 40 cal a few years ago. But, I sold it with 3 other guns to put money towards a semi custom 1911. Good gun, and I didn't dislike it. But, I needed the $.

I'm not really into polymer handguns anymore - mainly because I prefer rubber grips. And, I don't care for the slip on rubber grips with finger grooves. I may eventually pick up another PX4, but we;ll see


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

:anim_lol:

Gosh - why am I not surprised that you've owned a PX4 :mrgreen:

I, like you love Beretta's.

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> Gosh - why am I not surprised that you've owned a PX4 :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Hell, except for CZ and SIg, I think I've owned pretty much everything semi auto at 1 point or another :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well you gotta cure that quickly. :anim_lol:

Seriously - I was a Beretta / Sig / Ruger guy

But then I bought a CZ 75 B Compact










and I like it so much I ordered a CZ 85 Combat.

CZ 's are a treat.

You ought to try one.

As for Sig's I'm curious - why no Sig?

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> Seriously - I was a Beretta / Sig / Ruger guy
> 
> But then I bought a CZ 75 B Compact
> 
> ...


I've shot a few Sigs and CZs - they just never did it for me.

As for the Sig - the grips are just too big. And, I do not like the decocker where it is. Plus, the bore axis is rather high. There is a new, thinner grip on some of the Sigs. But, even when I pick it up, the slide just seems to sit so high above my hand.

I thought about getting a Sig 220 a few times. But everytime I pick one up at the gunstore, it just didn't feel right in my hand.

But, that's why they make so many guns - something for everyone 

Many guys hate Beretta 92s. I love them. It all balances out


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

True Dat :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## BROBS (Feb 23, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> But, I am done collecting 92 variants now, unless I see something like a compact model or something...


y'all would be jealous of my 92g type m  (not even a real model beretta offered... was a rep gun and "Y" stamped by beretta before resale)


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I was at the guns how today, and I picked up another new 92FS today for ...


I just got my third Beretta 84, and have a Browning BDA380 ta' boot! I'm almost up to you.


----------

